# silver cake plateau



## brink (Mar 10, 2002)

I am looking for a wholesale dealer on the silver cake plateaus. I will be needing an 18" square plateau for a wedding cake in October.

THanks!!!!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi brink-

Do you definitely want to buy? I know you can rent these, at least here by me. If you have your heart set on buying one wholesale- I can probably get one for you (I have that great hubby connection, remember?). Do you still have my e-mail?


----------

